# recurve bow lessons near Athens, GA



## bigdawg25 (May 12, 2013)

So I originally posted a thread on bowhunting forum, but after someone suggested this place might get more traffic, hence I am posting it here too. 

I have been toying the idea of giving up gun hunting, and switching to a bow for some years now; however, with couple of difficult deer seasons, I just didn't have the courage to hang up the gun hunting. However, this season I have promised that I will only bow hunt, even if that leads to me not filling my buck tags.

I eventually want to hunt with traditional bow, however, to make it easy on myself, I am planning on starting out with modern recurves, and hopefully as I get better I'll invest in in buying a longbow and other primitive bows. I know nothing much about shooting recurves, and I think I'll take a few lessons before I buy a hunting recurve bow. I have friends who bowhunt, however, they all shoot compounds, and they have barely any experience with recurves.

I would highly appreciate anyone here who can suggest someplace giving recurve bow lessons in Athens, GA area. I am willing to drive, lets say, 1 hour for it if needed. I appreciate any help y'all can give on this.


----------



## dutchman (May 12, 2013)

Let me offer you a deal. Bring yourself and your recurve and arrows to the next shoot at the North Georgia Traditional Archery Club. We are located at 2295 Lee Land Road, Ganiesville, GA 30507.

Our next shoot is a 2-day event to be held on Saturday June 1 and Sunday June 2.

There are plenty of very experienced shooters that will be at this event on both days that will be happy to help you. And it won't cost you a dime. But that's not the best part. The best part is that you will more than likely find new friends. Lots of 'em.

Come see us...


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 12, 2013)

Smart move taking lessons from actual recurve shooters! 
You won't be sorry - recurves are great for hunting. I shoot a longbow myself because they are much more quiet, but recurves have taken countless deer. 

I'm sure you will find someone in your area. I would Google "field archery" and find some clubs in your area and contact some people. Field archery is different sized targets at sometimes long distances. Most field archers are very accurate and many hunt too.


----------



## Skunkhound (May 12, 2013)

Come to the shoot. It's more fun than field archery, and we all hunt. You'll learn more in a couple hours there than taking lessons in my opinion.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (May 12, 2013)

Come to the Knap in in Bethlehem next weekend and we can help you a lot. There will be myself and other primitive archers there with a wealth of experience. I do compound, traditional, and primitive. I hand make my own wooden longbows, and am a certified 4H archery coach. You will not get a better opportunity as close to home as you will have next weekend. The is a posting with info in the primitive skills forum.


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 12, 2013)

dutchman said:


> Let me offer you a deal. Bring yourself and your recurve and arrows to the next shoot at the North Georgia Traditional Archery Club. We are located at 2295 Lee Land Road, Ganiesville, GA 30507.
> 
> Our next shoot is a 2-day event to be held on Saturday June 1 and Sunday June 2.
> 
> ...



Dutchman, I'll definitely come for the shoot, Gainesville is not that far from here. I don't have a recurve bow yet, but hopefully by the time of the shoot, I'll get my hands on one. Most of the shops in my area carry lots of compounds and crossbows, but for some reason, they dont stock much of recurves at all. In worst case, I'll just buy one online.


----------



## robert carter (May 12, 2013)

I would recommend the North Ga. shoot. I know several of those folks going and they will be glad to help. If you will click on the trad kills thread for the last few years you will see what some of them look like. RC


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 12, 2013)

Ancient Obsession said:


> Come to the Knap in in Bethlehem next weekend and we can help you a lot. There will be myself and other primitive archers there with a wealth of experience. I do compound, traditional, and primitive. I hand make my own wooden longbows, and am a certified 4H archery coach. You will not get a better opportunity as close to home as you will have next weekend. The is a posting with info in the primitive skills forum.



I should have searched the threads better, Bentheham, GA is less then 30 mins from me . Thanks for the info. I'll post in that thread for more information.


----------



## pine nut (May 12, 2013)

RC  if he sees what some of us'uns looks like it might scare 'im off!  Seriously Bigdawg, Dutchman is exactly right about meeting new friends and having fun and learning what you need to know.  Finest bunch of folks in the world!  You will enjoy your self!


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 12, 2013)

pine nut said:


> RC  if he sees what some of us'uns looks like it might scare 'im off!  Seriously Bigdawg, Dutchman is exactly right about meeting new friends and having fun and learning what you need to know.  Finest bunch of folks in the world!  You will enjoy your self!



I am really amazed already about how nice this traditional archery sub-forum people really are; seems like I have been hanging out too much with wrong folks on political forum. I'll look forward to meeting you guys at the shoot. naah, I aint the one getting scared that easily ....my hunting buddies and fellow club members thought the same thing, but were sorely dissapointed .


----------



## Clipper (May 12, 2013)

bigdawg25 said:


> Dutchman, I'll definitely come for the shoot, Gainesville is not that far from here. I don't have a recurve bow yet, but hopefully by the time of the shoot, I'll get my hands on one. Most of the shops in my area carry lots of compounds and crossbows, but for some reason, they dont stock much of recurves at all. In worst case, I'll just buy one online.



Don't rush into buying just any recurve bow.  Come to shoots and folks will let you try out different weights and styles of bows to see what fits you best.  When you do buy a bow, buy a light poundage bow(40-45 lbs, 50 lbs max).  Good shooting is all about form and you will develop better form with a lower poundage bow.  You can move up to heaver bows later, once you have learned how to shoot.


----------



## Al33 (May 12, 2013)

I wouldn't run out and buy a recurve just yet, wait until after you attend the NGTA shoot where you will have a chance to shoot a few. Are you right or left handed? Right eye or left eye dominant? I have a few bows I can bring for you to shoot and I am sure there will many others for you to play with. Real important to know your draw length as this will help you determine bow length.


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 13, 2013)

Al33 said:


> I wouldn't run out and buy a recurve just yet, wait until after you attend the NGTA shoot where you will have a chance to shoot a few. Are you right or left handed? Right eye or left eye dominant? I have a few bows I can bring for you to shoot and I am sure there will many others for you to play with. Real important to know your draw length as this will help you determine bow length.



Al33, I am right handed, left eye dominant. I think after getting advice from couple of people here, I realize that its not at all a good idea to just buy a bow online without shooting some. I'll hold off my bow purchase until I go to a few shoots and hold some bows in person. I am not sure what my draw length is, but I am 6'1'' so I am guessing it should be somewhere in 28'-29' range. Thanks a lot for all the suggestions from y'all.


----------



## eman1885 (May 13, 2013)

i live in winterville. its on the east side of athens. i have an assortment of bows and what not if you want to come by and shoot some of them. you can send me a pm and i'll give you directions.


----------



## Dennis (May 13, 2013)

I'm only about 30 minutes away also and I can help you get started off right


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 13, 2013)

thanks a lot eman1885 and Dennis...I'll shoot a PM to both of you guys.


----------



## Al33 (May 13, 2013)

You would do well to search for and read threads here about whether or not to shoot under your dominant eye, which would mean shooting lefty for you if you do. No need for a right hand bow if this is what you decide.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 13, 2013)

All I've got are longbows but you are welcome to try out anything I have. I'll bring extras to the shoot.


----------



## robert carter (May 13, 2013)

My Buddy Mudfeather is rt. handed and left eye dominent he kills plenty stuff rt handed.RC


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 13, 2013)

Al33 said:


> You would do well to search for and read threads here about whether or not to shoot under your dominant eye, which would mean shooting lefty for you if you do. No need for a right hand bow if this is what you decide.



Al, I have read at lot of places about switching to the dominant eye side; I'll go through the old threads; its just seems daunting task for me to switch hands, and it feels like that will increase my learning curve even more; so I'll rather do it only if its absolutely necessary.


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 13, 2013)

Todd Cook said:


> All I've got are longbows but you are welcome to try out anything I have. I'll bring extras to the shoot.



Thanks a lot for that, I highly appreciate it. my ultimate aim is to shoot longbows, so it will be good to get a feel for that.


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 13, 2013)

robert carter said:


> My Buddy Mudfeather is rt. handed and left eye dominent he kills plenty stuff rt handed.RC



that's very good to know. I have been shying away from archery for many years now because of my cross dominance (right hand, left eye).


----------



## Ancient Obsession (May 14, 2013)

I'm cross dominant and have never had a seconds trouble regardless of what I'm shooting. I sight everything with sights through my right eye, though I'm left eye dominant. I shoot traditional archery with both eyes open. Hope to see you this weekend. With some hard work you can leave with your own longbow that you have nothing but sweat equity in.


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 14, 2013)

Ancient Obsession said:


> I'm cross dominant and have never had a seconds trouble regardless of what I'm shooting. I sight everything with sights through my right eye, though I'm left eye dominant. I shoot traditional archery with both eyes open. Hope to see you this weekend. With some hard work you can leave with your own longbow that you have nothing but sweat equity in.



Yeah I'll definably come to meet some of you guys, and if for nothing else then to meet folks with similar interests. I shoot guns with my non dominant eye (right), and shotguns by just squinting my dominant eye without any problems for all these years. However, whenever I look up trad archery with instinctive shooting, many say to switch it to shooting under dominant eye; that actually sounds daunting lol. Its good to hear that switching is not absolutely necassary, because otherwise it just seems like too difficult a task.


----------



## Nugefan (May 14, 2013)

Ancient Obsession said:


> I'm cross dominant and have never had a seconds trouble regardless of what I'm shooting. I sight everything with sights through my right eye, though I'm left eye dominant. I shoot traditional archery with both eyes open. Hope to see you this weekend. With some hard work you can leave with your own longbow that you have nothing but sweat equity in.



   When I first read it I thought you said you were crosseyed ....

bigdawg , come on up this weekend you'll have a big time ....


----------



## Ancient Obsession (May 14, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> When I first read it I thought you said you were crosseyed ....
> 
> bigdawg , come on up this weekend you'll have a big time ....



Lol, used to get cross eyed pretty regular Nugefan. But it ain't no fun anymore, hurts too bad, and takes too long to get over.


----------



## Dennis (May 14, 2013)

I agree with that!


----------



## Gordief (May 15, 2013)

yea... i developed an allergy to being cross eyed...

i'm allergic to pain...


----------



## Munkywrench (May 21, 2013)

I'm on the east side of Athens off of whit davis but I'm just starting out also. Perhaps we can get together sometime and shoot. I'm gonna try to make it to the north ga shoot also


----------



## dutchman (May 21, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=754770


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 21, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> I'm on the east side of Athens off of whit davis but I'm just starting out also. Perhaps we can get together sometime and shoot. I'm gonna try to make it to the north ga shoot also



I live off Milledge rd so I am pretty close to you too; we should definitely meet sometime and shoot some.


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 21, 2013)

dutchman said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=754770



dutchman, I'll definitely will come for atleast one of those days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2013)

dutchman said:


> Let me offer you a deal. Bring yourself and your recurve and arrows to the next shoot at the North Georgia Traditional Archery Club. We are located at 2295 Lee Land Road, Ganiesville, GA 30507.
> 
> Our next shoot is a 2-day event to be held on Saturday June 1 and Sunday June 2.
> 
> ...



This ^^^^



Al33 said:


> I wouldn't run out and buy a recurve just yet, wait until after you attend the NGTA shoot where you will have a chance to shoot a few. Are you right or left handed? Right eye or left eye dominant? I have a few bows I can bring for you to shoot and I am sure there will many others for you to play with. Real important to know your draw length as this will help you determine bow length.



And This ^^^^^

You won't find a more knowledgeable group willing to share the fun of trad shooting with you.


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup, I already have got really helpful tips from the experienced folks on this sub-forum, and I definitely will go to shoots to meet them and learn some more.


----------



## Munkywrench (May 21, 2013)

Bigdawg Just make sure you learn a ton from them so you can teach me. Life has a funny way of throwing a wrench in me going to any of the shoots


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 22, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> Bigdawg Just make sure you learn a ton from them so you can teach me. Life has a funny way of throwing a wrench in me going to any of the shoots



lol no wonder your handle has a wrench in it. I'll definitely try going there for one day, but it will be more to meet these fine folks than to learn anything much.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 22, 2013)

bigdawg25 said:


> dutchman, I'll definitely will come for atleast one of those days.



I will bring a recurve for you to shoot if you like.
The riser is from an old Black Bear compound, and I will bring two sets of limbs; one for 40#'s, the other 45#'s. 
I will bring a few arrows too. 
When you make it, and would like to give it a try, please look me up!


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 22, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> I will bring a recurve for you to shoot if you like.
> The riser is from an old Black Bear compound, and I will bring two sets of limbs; one for 40#'s, the other 45#'s.
> I will bring a few arrows too.
> When you make it, and would like to give it a try, please look me up!



Thanks a lot; that should help quite a bit in figuring out which one I should buy as my hunting bow. I am also going to borrow a light bow from a friend and bring it along, so I can even try switching my drawing hand from right to left and see if it improves accuracy or not.


----------



## Dennis (May 22, 2013)

Switching is not easy but very doable I had to do it and know others that did and there glad too in the long run. It takes about a month to get use to it


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 22, 2013)

Dennis said:


> Switching is not easy but very doable I had to do it and know others that did and there glad too in the long run. It takes about a month to get use to it



yeah, I think it will be difficult. However since I still have about four months to deer season, so I think that should be enough time to get used to it.


----------



## Dennis (May 23, 2013)

Yes you have time if you practice enough


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 23, 2013)

Don't over shoot. You get tried put your bow for a while. Build up your stamina. I shot so much when I fist started my elbow started hurting. mikE


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 23, 2013)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Don't over shoot. You get tried put your bow for a while. Build up your stamina. I shot so much when I fist started my elbow started hurting. mikE



yeah I havnt even started practicing in earnest, but I'll keep it in mind. Last thing I need is to injure some muscle badly.


----------

